# damn fish store



## monkeyboo (Jul 19, 2005)

Remeber the story of me getting something else than a rhom. Well I took it back and got a snake instead wich you prob already know. A baby constrictor and he's great and all but I seem to be more interested in snakes than I thought. So I'm looking at snake pics from another forum and so happens I have ordered a beutiful snake. I'm getting a female anaconda about 2 months old and already 3' long. So blame the lfs guy it's all his fault. I still love my reds though all 5 of them and getting 3 more. These are the only 2 snakes that I'm getting so I'll be fine. One day they will ban imports on large snakes so I will have to make my jump now than not at all. Alaska and New York have done or ready to ban imports.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

how you can keep a damn anaconda???What are their space requirements?


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

monkeyboo said:


> Remeber the story of me getting something else than a rhom. Well I took it back and got a snake instead wich you prob already know. A baby constrictor and he's great and all but I seem to be more interested in snakes than I thought. So I'm looking at snake pics from another forum and so happens I have ordered a beutiful snake. I'm getting a female anaconda about 2 months old and already 3' long. So blame the lfs guy it's all his fault. I still love my reds though all 5 of them and getting 3 more. These are the only 2 snakes that I'm getting so I'll be fine. One day they will ban imports on large snakes so I will have to make my jump now than not at all. Alaska and New York have done or ready to ban imports.
> [snapback]1140256[/snapback]​


Wow, don't Condas get huge.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Good luck with the snakes...


----------



## TB2Blazer (Jul 21, 2005)

Dude I really hate to rain on your parade but you definitely DON'T want an anaconda. I've been raising snakes for about two years now and trust me your gonna want to take that thing back asap. Those things grow to over 18 ft and over a foot wide.............when it starts getting bigger you are going to have to feed it fullsized goats........and that can get pretty expensive. Not to mention that you won't be able to house it in any kind of store bought cage. You would literally have to dedicate and entire room to that one animal. And if you have any kids then you are just endangering them as well as yourself. If you want a constrictor that can get large but not unhandleable then go with a ball python they max out at around 5 feet and are extremly good for the first time snake owner. If you have any other questions about snakes just send me a pm and I can go over some stuff with you about them.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Id build a tank for it if I was you. Its own little jungle like habitat. Maybe like 8 feet long 24 inches tall 30 inches wide or so maybe taller if you wish. Wouldnt be that expensive either. Just the glass. Thats what I had planned on doing to my DIY 125 when I get my 240 gallon. Use it for lizards or hamsters or something. Hamsters LOL.


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

If it is a yellow anaconda which most liekly it is hell be ok because the get maybe a little over 10 feet, but dont get me wrong that is a HUGE snake. Not to mention anacondas are rather aggresive for a boa. Good luck bro youre gonna need it!


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

why is this in piranha discusion should be in reptiles.


----------



## TB2Blazer (Jul 21, 2005)

This snake will grow to well over a hundred pounds.......and can be very tempermental. Read this.

Difficulty Level 
Moderate. While easier to manage than green anacondas, the yellow is still NOT a snake for the beginning herpetoculturist. Some experience with larger boas & pythons is highly recommended before acquiring any anaconda. Keeper must have a solid understanding of husbandry requirements in order to successfully maintain this species for any length of time. Acquiring a well-started, captive bred anaconda can make the difference between a great experience and a terrible one with regards to this species.

You will find this opinion on almost any anaconda site.......if you are going to keep it then I would suggest you research it as much as possible because snakes especially anacondas can get stressed very easily and I don't want you to loose an animal.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

im thinking you should have kept the fish..lol


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

dude i dont want to be a dick but you are making a stupid money wasting move...anacondas are very tempermental and get huge...they are NOT for the beginning herpetoligist...let me save you a whole lot of problems and tell you to get a ball python


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Moved


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

this is just going to end up as another story about a guy getting a big snake 'cos its cool', then ditching it when it gets too big...


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I really don't know how much experience you have and what your plans are for the anaconda so I don't gonna flame you about that.

But please keep in mind that these snakes get huge and can be very agressive/tempermental. In the wild they eat Capibara's (the worlds largest rodent). So be aware that these snakes can be a serious danger to you and your kids (if you have any). And most of all: never handle a snake like this alone and make sure that everybody in the house knows what to do when it decides to constrict you









Good luck (you will need it)


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Yea, Im thinkin you should get rid of it too.

You gonna bite off more than you can chew
if you keep it.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Slim said:


> Id build a tank for it if I was you. Its own little jungle like habitat. Maybe like 8 feet long 24 inches tall 30 inches wide or so maybe taller if you wish. Wouldnt be that expensive either. Just the glass.
> [snapback]1140359[/snapback]​


Not only is that habitat way too small for an adult Anaconda, regular glass probably isn't enough to keep one in. The feeding response on these animals is insane!


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

could you imagine the food bill haha.

something like that almost sounds like it needs to be in a zoo, not in a home









ive never even heard of anyone keeping an anaconda, you think there would be laws against it. The winnipeg zoo doesnt even have one


----------



## monkeyboo (Jul 19, 2005)

Ok guys calm down a bit. First of all I build homes for a living and building a quality snake cage is no problem. I get all kinds of free wood that's left over from the sites. So that's out of the way. Second this snake is only a baby propper care and a lot of time will make this snake less likely to bite. I'm not saying that it couldn't because it may at one point or another. Third as of now it eats mice then a step up to rats, after rat's comes the little bunny wabbit's. It will be a long time before this snake gets really big since some snake owner's recommend feeding it every 2 to 3 weeks. When the snake does get too big for me to handle alone I have alot of friends that will come over to help me. For starters I am going with an 8'x3'x2' she can live in that for a very long time. I have been talking to other people on other forums that wouldn't get rid of their anaconda for nothing. So far I have done my homework on these snakes and I really don't see a problem no matter how big she gets.


----------



## monkeyboo (Jul 19, 2005)

Here is a good link to the forum about anaconda's. They have alot of pics of them. The green's are as cool as they come.http://www.repticzone.com/forums/Anacondas/index.html


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

monkeyboo said:


> Ok guys calm down a bit. First of all I build homes for a living and building a quality snake cage is no problem. I get all kinds of free wood that's left over from the sites. So that's out of the way. Second this snake is only a baby propper care and a lot of time will make this snake less likely to bite. I'm not saying that it couldn't because it may at one point or another. Third as of now it eats mice then a step up to rats, after rat's comes the little bunny wabbit's. It will be a long time before this snake gets really big since some snake owner's recommend feeding it every 2 to 3 weeks. When the snake does get too big for me to handle alone I have alot of friends that will come over to help me. For starters I am going with an 8'x3'x2' she can live in that for a very long time. I have been talking to other people on other forums that wouldn't get rid of their anaconda for nothing. So far I have done my homework on these snakes and I really don't see a problem no matter how big she gets.
> [snapback]1141310[/snapback]​


It sounds you have given it a lot of thoughts and did your research about this specie. So good luck, but please keep aware that these beasts are potential man killers


----------



## monkeyboo (Jul 19, 2005)

I still have my fish and a baby constrictor. I have had and been around reptiles and snakes my entire life. Maybe a 5 year break and that's not much. I am not a kid. I am 30 years old now so I believe I know what I'm doing. I also have kids a 5 and a 2 year old. My cages are going to have 3 locks on them and I have the only key. When I hold the snake when it gets bigger I will make sure that my kids are nowhere around. Just simply lock the door where the snake is kept. Ahh anymore questions? It's really not as bad as alot of you people think.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

monkeyboo said:


> Ok guys calm down a bit. First of all I build homes for a living and building a quality snake cage is no problem. I get all kinds of free wood that's left over from the sites. So that's out of the way. Second this snake is only a baby propper care and a lot of time will make this snake less likely to bite. I'm not saying that it couldn't because it may at one point or another. Third as of now it eats mice then a step up to rats, after rat's comes the little bunny wabbit's. It will be a long time before this snake gets really big since some snake owner's recommend feeding it every 2 to 3 weeks. When the snake does get too big for me to handle alone I have alot of friends that will come over to help me. For starters I am going with an 8'x3'x2' she can live in that for a very long time. I have been talking to other people on other forums that wouldn't get rid of their anaconda for nothing. So far I have done my homework on these snakes and I really don't see a problem no matter how big she gets.
> [snapback]1141310[/snapback]​


If you're really serious about this I wish you the best of luck.

It may grow quicker than you think. Large constrictors tend to grow like weeds for the first year. Our Burm is about 6 months old and is already pushing 1,000g. By a year we're fully expecting an 8 foot snake.

Secondly, a snake might not be outright aggressive, but feeding response is pretty much instinct. It's one thing to get hit by a young one or even full grown Ball, it's something completely different to get hit by an 18 foot Anaconda or Burmese. If you do and there's nobody around to help you there's a good chance that you will die. Youngsters need to be fed every week and adults about twice a month. After about 10 feet you don't handle them by yourself. It's unwise to even go into the habitat without another person present. Even the largest puppy dog can be deadly if they smell the slightest hint of food and decide to strike. When we were getting the behind the scenes tour of NERD's breeding facility last year we saw their set ups for the adult Retics and Burms. While walking by one cage a large Retic decided to strike and we though for sure that it was going through the glass. It's not that the snake was aggressive...it was just hungry. Call me overly cautious, but I don't intend on risking anything. I'll be the first to recommend a lot of handling at a young age...our Burm is a sweetheart, but extreme caution must still be exercised when the snake is older. Instinct is still instinct.

I'm not trying to scare you or anything...these animals are beautiful, but large constrictors demand the utmost respect. Lose it and you might lose your life. There have been enough accidents and even deaths by unwary keepers to prove that. I am definately for there being some sort of law that makes a potential keeper pass a screening process. It's sad that you can go into almost any pet store and see Burms, Retics, and even Anacondas being sold to Joe Anybody. When we purchased our Albino Burmese from NERD they made us answer a bunch of questions before they would even consider selling it. More sellers should be as wary.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I know of someone with a huge retic (python). It has it's own bedroom in the house. The owner refinished the room and reinforced the walls, windows and door to make sure the snake wasn't going to break out... To me that seems like a huge commitment... Not to mention the snake did eat his girlfriend's cat I believe.

The one thing that no one has mentioned, that someone should... is... think about the prey sizes you'll be feeding this thing... and then think about... how big of a shovel you'll need and what style of gas mask you'll require when you clean up it's crap. Haha. Have fun with that.


----------



## Wisdom16 (Feb 19, 2005)

How are you going to provide a semi-aquatic set-up? They do live in water most of their lives you know. Good luck with it.............I wish you the best.


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

firstly - nice pick -up - they are great snakes ...

Now the sensible bit - Draco makes some very very good points ... Anacondas are certainly not beginners snakes - nor are they an ideal first boa.

My questions are really - have you had any expereince of large boas / pythons in the past and 2 how much experience have you had with herps in general.

Anacondas do have fairly specific requirements and have really quite unpredictable temperaments ... unlike some of the large pythons and boas .. although that said only last week a freind of mines 8ft female boa had a bad day and attacked a customer in the shop - completely unprecedented and never happened before. Fortunately the snake missed the customers face by millimeters !!!

Being bitten by even a moderate size snake is an unpleasant experience, being bitten by something like a conda is completely different - a friend of mine was nailed by a 13ft burmese - she has now lost most of the movement in her left hand and had operations to try and sort out the tendon damage and disfigurement !! - just to re-emphasise the fact that the utmost respect must be given to these snakes.

As draco says - you should relly never handle any snake over 10ft on your own - I am even wary with anything over 8ft .... its good to have someone with you.

I have recently moved into condas myself and have a small female yellow and will pick up a small green later this week. The yellow is a nutter and will bite without hesitation or warning - one other thing is that they have an uncanny habit of crapping everywhere - this will stop in time i'm sure - but its certainly not a pleasant experience (anaconda poo smells worse than any other snake !).

growth rate should be quick too - underfeed and you have a hungry snake - a hungry snake means a biting snake !!!.

My yellow has grown more than a foot in 10 weeks - this is with a feeding of 3 fuzzy rats, 2 small weaners and 1 large weaner rat - you can see that prey size increased fairly significantly. She's also shed 3 times !

Its a huge commitment - just make sure that you know what you are taking on .... and get some pics up when you get it.

carl


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Luckily our Burm doesn't poo very much. He eats like a hog and is growing like a weed but really doesn't poo after every meal like most of our other snakes do.


----------

